# Crossroad's New Buck!!! ?????



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are getting very excited about our new buck!! :leap:  :wahoo: We will be getting him from White House Boers on Friday. We have two that we are going to choose from, Inferno is the red, and Teflon is the paint. They are out of Zoe Perfect Summer, and Capriole's Dupont and are about 5 months old. 

If it were you, which one would you choose? They both have good qualities about them, but are different. I am leaning towards Teflon at this point, but Inferno has more mass. We'll have to wait and see who to choose once we get there and can see them side by side. :wahoo:

Pictures from White House Goats. )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Mom ZOE Perfect Summer is the doe and dad is Capriole's Dupont. Summer was the JABGA Region 1 Yearling Res Champ FB/PB Doe!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like him!  :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you get them both? haha... they are both gorgeous! I love how stocky/thick the red one is over the paint, but I love the way the paint looks too - to me, he looks more flashy and attractive.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

He's tres tres handsome!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Inferno looks like a real beefcake, but Teflon has a really appealing look to him. Beautiful bucks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I sure wish we could get both!!! It is going to be SOOOOO hard to choose!! 

I agree! Teflon( the paint) has more style and is a lot flashier and eye catching. I don't think we could go wrong with either one... but I love to hear opinions!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh awesome. We would love to have a Big red here someday.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Its hard to tell but the paint looks like he might be longer an the red thicker. So it would depend on what I was wanting long kids or thick kids. An we all want both lol. I don't know what to choose. I think if I kept in mind meat I would go with the red depending on gains. If I wanted to keep does I would go with the paint again depending on gains. I don't think I helped out much :? Didnt someone say something about taking both lol If only we could right. I would just keep in mind what I was building upto as far as my herd an go with that. Good luck. Very nice bucks!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I totally agree! It is hard to tell, but I do think Teflon is longer too. He was nicely clipped and set up though, so you never know. We need meat and love length! But Teflon is flashier! Oh decisions, decisions... Inferno looks like a TANK and we'd love to have that added to our herd. But Teflon is so stylish! Man this is going to be HARD! :shrug: :chin: 

I love the advice! Thanks all! :hi5: :hi5: :leap: :chin:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

You should probably get Teflon, and then ship Inferno to me  They both look really nice. Hard to pick from the pictures because they aren't posed the same. I guess you would have to see them in person and pick whichever is going to improve on the does you have. Teflon looks leaner in the pictures he is being held, but the second one of Inferno he is standing in the background and looks like a tank too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes Maggie, you're right.  Who know's what Inferno would look like being set up and trimmed. :shrug: We'll just have to wait and see them in person, although I do know Inferno is still going to be heavier and looks slightly taller in the other pictures I have of him. These are some handsome boys. ) :drool: :drool:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Inferno is HUGE! I think that if you want to add more meat and muscle mass to your herd he would be the way to go. Teflon is longer I think than Inferno. Teflon is really wide fronted. If you wanted to add width to the chest floor Teflon would be the way to go. It just depends on what you want for your herd. Both are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so looking at the pictures a little more...I'm still liking Teflon a little more. He may not be as beefy as his brother, but if they are twins then he has the same genetics... There's just something I like more about him, the color, the face, etc. Even looking and seeing him in the background of a couple of pics I like his looks. But then I love paints anyway, and love a goat with some color markings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I couldn't agree more! Teflon does have a wider chest floor, but we don't really need that in our herd. We could use mass. But I still like Teflon's looks better! He seems to have more of a neck too! The pictures of Teflon are from a while ago, so who knows what he looks like now. You can kind of see him in the background like Hosiershadow said, but not up close...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if you need mass there you go!
They are both super nice looking. But keep in mind you cant go wrong on either one.
We went to Richard & Sandy's with the intention of picking up Mr Rich. But Bob decided he wanted a younger buck so we came home with one of his sons intead.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They were selling Mr Rich???!!! :? No way! I thought he was their pride and joy! Or were you just going to lease him? I hope you're enjoying Four Richie( I don't know what you call him?). ) 

Yes you're right Nancy, they would both ad good things to our herd and we can't go wrong with either one. I just want to get the best for our herd. )


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Has Shelley C looked at them? I'd ask her which one she likes.
I've seen Dupont in peson. He's a very nice buck. Competitive
in the ring too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> They were selling Mr Rich???!!! :? No way! I thought he was their pride and joy! Or were you just going to lease him? I hope you're enjoying Four Richie( I don't know what you call him?). )
> 
> Yes you're right Nancy, they would both ad good things to our herd and we can't go wrong with either one. I just want to get the best for our herd. )


Most of my girls are about as feminine as a truckload of beached white whales & move like em too. 
Four is kind of pretty so he should add some style & grace. He answers to Darlin. :roll:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know if Shelley has seen them. I'll ask her tonight and get her opinion if she has. ) 

Oh Nancy, they can't be that bad! I saw some of your girls at Puyallup at they looked fine! I'm sure little Darlin' will ad a lot to them.  He definitely has the genetics...


----------

